# Teapot for wood stove



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Can I put a stainless steel teapot on top of a cast iron wood stove?

Not adding for moisture to the air, but to actually make a cup of tea.

If not stainless steel, how can I heat water on a wood stove?

When I search this online all I get is information about how to heat a hot water tank. Thats not my goal. 
Thanks a lot


----------



## Rchickenlady (Sep 1, 2014)

Sure you can. It’s nice to have water ready or near ready. 
Your kettle may last longer, or be usable longer, if you put a few glass marbles on the bottom to avoid the mineral build up that often comes from most water. The marbles don’t eliminate the minerals, obviously, but keep the bottom free from buildup.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Can I put a stainless steel teapot on top of a cast iron wood stove?
> 
> Not adding for moisture to the air, but to actually make a cup of tea.
> 
> ...


Stainless, cast iron, or enamel, that stove won't care. I have a five quart enamel coffee pot I have been using for decades. It has been on stove tops, and in camp fires from Alaska to Mexico.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

yes , the flatter the bottom the better the heat transfer , pots that sit up on a ring at the edge don't work well

aluminum , iron , SS , copper , enamel have put them all on the wood stove


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

I use a cast iron tea pot on my cast iron stove mostly for the added humidity in the cold months, but wouldn't use the water from it. I think you should keep the pot off of the stove until you might need the water (no reason for 24 hr a day hot water).


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

We use an old cast iron teapot, but it tends to boil out the water pretty quick.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

How does your cast iron teapot not get rusty?


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

We put a marble piece on top of the stove to avoid rusting the stove.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Any cooking appliance that you can place on a stovetop you can put on a woodburning stove.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

DW said:


> How does your cast iron teapot not get rusty?


I'd like to know this too.



altair said:


> We put a marble piece on top of the stove to avoid rusting the stove.


where did you the marble piece? Do you think a cast iron trivet would work the same?


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

It might, but I would wonder about the metal on metal contact with the element of water around.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I have used old cast iron trivets before. They help a bit.
The issue we have had with any surface rust was simply from the amount of vapor coming out of the kettle. If you are keeping it full of water and boiling a lot it will happen. We just keep the surface wiped down.


----------

